# NG tube placement via nasal endoscopy



## songbird4700 (Mar 31, 2010)

After the patient underwent an endoscopic myotomy for a Zenker's diverticulum, evidence suggested that he may have a perforation.
The patient then underwent a nasal endoscopy, to the duodenum, for the purpose of placing an NG tube over a guidewire.

I cannot find a specific code for this.  Help!


----------



## songbird4700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Would I code a 43241, EGD with transendoscopic intraluminal tube or catheter placement?  Even though this doesn't mention entry through the nares, it is the closest code to what actually happened. 

Coding 43235 and 43752 doesn't seem right, although at first, this was my initial thought.  But 43752 indicates flouroscopic guidance, which did not take place during this procedure.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mhcpc (Apr 1, 2010)

Have you looked at 44500?


----------



## songbird4700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, that would work, I suppose, for the placement of the NG tube, but how to code the EGD?  A guidewire was used to facilitate the placement of the tube, does that matter?


----------

